# Swell Brewing Company



## JestersDarts (18/6/11)

Hi Brewers - 

read an article on the Swell Brewing company 
http://www.glamadelaide.com.au/main/swell-...central-market/

so i ordered in one each of their beers - a Golden ale and a Pale ale - tasted in that order.

Heres the website - still under construction http://www.swellbeer.com.au/

Both are nice Pale Ales, so noticeable flaws, both delicate flavour profiles. The pale ale noticeable dryer than the golden - fits well as the Australian style I thought.

I think if this is their first release, they should be pretty happy with the results -
I enjoyed them - nice beers!


----------

